# CPU-Lüfter falschrum eingebaut?



## tomsifu (24. September 2009)

*CPU-Lüfter falschrum eingebaut?*

Hi,

habe als CPU-Lüfter den EKL Groß-Clockner auf nem AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition verbaut. Als Gehäuse hab ich den Antec Three Hundred.

Nun habe ich den Lüfter des EKL zum Gehäuselüfter gedreht eingebaut, da ich dachte der pustet Luft ins Gehäuse und der EKL saugt diese durch seinen Lüfter an. Der Airflow des Gehäuses sieht aber wohl so aus, dass vorne unten reingepustet und hinten und oben rausgepustet wird. Also sind jetzt beide Lüfter zueinander gedreht und saugen Luft an.

Soll ich den Lüfter jetzt drehen oder macht das keinen großen unterschied bei der Kühlung? Der Einbau war nicht so einfach und ich habe die Befürchtung, dass wenn ich den wieder ausbauen muss, ich die Halteklammern abbreche oder das Mainboard beschädige. Das Ding sitzt bombenfest.

MfG


----------



## Infin1ty (24. September 2009)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter falschrum eingebaut?*

Haben wir dir schon bei Chip-Online beantwortet 

CPU-Lüfter falschrum eingebaut? - Forum - CHIP Online


----------



## tomsifu (24. September 2009)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter falschrum eingebaut?*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Haben wir dir schon bei Chip-Online beantwortet
> 
> CPU-Lüfter falschrum eingebaut? - Forum - CHIP Online



Geht doch nichts über ne zweite Meinung


----------



## Micha-Stylez (24. September 2009)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter falschrum eingebaut?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So sollte es aussehen , bzw so ist es optimal.

Vorne frische Luft rein und hinten die Warme Luft wieder raus.


Mfg Micha


----------



## Dorni (25. September 2009)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter falschrum eingebaut?*

So habe ich mir den Airflow auch immer gedacht, aber ist es nicht schlauer hinten reinzupusten und vorne raus? Die Luft die nach der Option über mir an den CPU-Kühler kommt, ist doch schon deutlich vorgewärmt. Wenn man aber die frische Luft von hinten gleich durch den Cpu Kühler bläst, bekommt dieser doch kältere Luft, also kann er doch auch eine niedrige Temperatur erreichen. Oben am besten noch Luft rauspusten und vorne eben den Rest raus.
Vielleicht bin ich total auf den Holzweg, aber ich empfinde das als schlauer.


----------



## harl.e.kin (25. September 2009)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter falschrum eingebaut?*

Und wie pustest du warme Luft unten raus? Würde mich mal interessieren wie du das schaffst das die warme Luft nach unten absinkt.


----------



## Dorni (25. September 2009)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter falschrum eingebaut?*

Ich habe doch gesagt oben die warme Luft raus, weil diese eh nach oben steigt.

Edit: Jetzt weiß ich was du meinst, natürlich soll der Lüfter beim CPU die Luft nicht runter pusten sondern weiter nach rechts.


----------



## 5N!cK3Rs (25. September 2009)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter falschrum eingebaut?*



Dorni schrieb:


> So habe ich mir den Airflow auch immer gedacht, aber ist es nicht schlauer hinten reinzupusten und vorne raus? Die Luft die nach der Option über mir an den CPU-Kühler kommt, ist doch schon deutlich vorgewärmt. Wenn man aber die frische Luft von hinten gleich durch den Cpu Kühler bläst, bekommt dieser doch kältere Luft, also kann er doch auch eine niedrige Temperatur erreichen. Oben am besten noch Luft rauspusten und vorne eben den Rest raus.
> Vielleicht bin ich total auf den Holzweg, aber ich empfinde das als schlauer.



ist nich wirklich schlauer. kommt halt auf deine graka an
wie schon gesagt steigt warme luft immer auf. wenn du nun eine 2 slot graka hast die die warme luft nach hinten raus haut dann steigt diese hinten am gehäuse nach oben. dann kommt dein gehäuselüfter der luft einsaugt und zieht somit die gesammte warme luft der graka wieder ins gehäuse rein.
schon is der effekt wieder im pops.
zudem kommt dann noch der absaugende airflow vom NT der dir deine (fals du wirklich kalte luft hinten einsaugst) glei wieder ausm gehäuse nimmt. und zudem brauchst du dann in deiner front oder im deckel einen lüfter der die warme luft abführt da du sonst nen hitzestau dort oben hast da die warme luft ja nich raus kann.

also bei den ganzen nachteilen würde ich sagen is diese variante wohl nich zu gebrauchen


----------



## netheral (25. September 2009)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter falschrum eingebaut?*



5N!cK3Rs schrieb:


> also bei den ganzen nachteilen würde ich sagen is diese variante wohl nich zu gebrauchen


Nachteile hat sie, das ist logisch, aber nicht zu gebrauchen? Sorry, da muss ich widersprechen. Wenn man z.B. ein Case hat, welches oben Lüfter zum herausblasen hat, ist es sogar optimal: Unten vorne Luft rein, hinter der CPU Luft rein -> oben wieder raus. Der Kamineffekt wird ausgenutzt und durch die Frischluft an der CPU zumindest die warme Abluft der Graka mit kalter Luft vermischt.

Gibt bereits viele Gehäuse mit Lüftern im Dach. Und wenn man den Airflow auch so haben möchte: Zack beim WaKü Shop ne Dual Radi Blende (oder Single, wem es reicht) ordern und mit dem Ding die Dachlüfter nachrüsten. Dann gibts auch keinen Hitzestau. 

Generell ist das der Standardaufbau der meisten WaKüs: Unten und ggf. hinten kalte Luft rein und oben wieder heraus. Da GPU und CPU unter wasser sind, wird die Luft auch höchstens 5° wärmer vorm Radi.
Warum sollte man das nicht auch auf LüKü übertragen können? Einen Versuch wäre es wert.

Ansonsten: Dreh das Ding lieber. Wärme steigt ungern nach unten.
Eine Alternative, die ich hätte, wäre folgendes:
Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Frontblenden » Lian Li BZ-502B Cooling Kit - black - mit Bastelarbeit sicher in jedes Case übertragbar. Einfach den Lüfter herausblasend in die Front und der Airflow ist einfach in der Richtung gedreht.
oder das: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Kama Bay 5,25" Gehäuselüfter - silver Zwar wohl nur noch in Silber erhältlich, aber Lack gibts bei Caseking auch. Denke nicht, dass man bei so einem Teil Probleme bekommt.

So kann man sich einen Lüfter in die Front setzen.

Aber ich favourisiere: Kühler umdrehen und Ruhe ist.


----------



## 5N!cK3Rs (25. September 2009)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter falschrum eingebaut?*



netheral schrieb:


> Eine Alternative, die ich hätte, wäre folgendes:
> Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Frontblenden » Lian Li BZ-502B Cooling Kit - black - mit Bastelarbeit sicher in jedes Case übertragbar. Einfach den Lüfter herausblasend in die Front und der Airflow ist einfach in der Richtung gedreht.
> oder das: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Kama Bay 5,25" Gehäuselüfter - silver Zwar wohl nur noch in Silber erhältlich, aber Lack gibts bei Caseking auch. Denke nicht, dass man bei so einem Teil Probleme bekommt.



die idee is mir auch als ersten in den kopf geschossen und wollte es glei mal testen. hab den fan frame vom rebel 9 in der front. am ende des laufwerksschachts... also auch ganz na an der cpu das die luft auch schnell weck kommen würde.... 
aber dann ist mir halt eine sekunde später die krasse abwärme meiner hd4870x2 unter last eingefallen. und damit wars für mich dann halt gegesen. aber wie gesagt. wenn man ne einslot oder passive graka hat is die möglichkeit auf jeden fall mal was anderes und einen versuch wert.


----------

